# Top 40 Hits for the Week Ending September 20, 1975 - US



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

1.) - "*Fame*" - David Bowie






2.) - "*Rhinestone Cowboy*" - Glen Campbell






3.) - "*At Seventeen*" - Janis Ian






4.) - "*I'm Sorry*" - John Denver






5.) - "*Fight The Power Part 1*" - The Isley Brothers






6.) - "*Could It Be Magic*" - Barry Manilow






7.) - "*Run Joey Run*" - David Geddes






8.) - "*Fallin' In Love*" - Souther, Hillman, Furay Band






9.) - "*Wasted Days And Wasted Nights*" - Freddy Fender






10.) - "*Feel Like Makin' Love*" - Bad Company






11.) - "*Ballroom Blitz*" - Sweet






12.) - "*That's The Way Of The World*" - Earth, Wind & Fire






13.) - "*Ain't No Way To Treat A Lady*" - Helen Reddy






14.) - "*Third Rate Romance*" - Amazing Rhythm Aces






15.) - "*Get Down Tonight*" - KC & The Sunshine Band






16.) - "*Dance With Me*" - Orleans






17.) - "*Solitaire*" - The Carpenters






18.) - "*(I Believe) There's Nothing Stronger Than Our Love*" - Paul Anka & Odia Coates






19.) - "*Mr. Jaws*" - Dickie Goodman






20.) - "*Feelings*" - Morris Albert






21.) - "*Daisy Jane*" - America






22.) - "*Proud One*" - The Osmonds






23.) - "*They Just Can't Stop It the (Games People Play)*" - The Spinners






24.) - "*How Long (Betcha' Got A Chick On The Side)*" - The Pointer Sisters






25.) - "*It Only Takes A Minute*" - Tavares






26.) - "*Rocky*" - Austin Roberts






27.) - "*Brazil*" - The Ritchie Family






28.) - "*Gone At Last*" - Paul Simon with Phoebe Snow






29.) - "*How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You)* - James Taylor






30.) - "*Black Superman - "Muhammad Ali"* - Johnny Wakelin






31.) - "*Miracles*" - Jefferson Starship






32.) - "*Bad Blood*" - Neil Sedaka






33.) - "*Lady Blue*" - Leon Russell






34.) - "*Carolina In The Pines*" - Michael Murphey






35.) - "*Main Title (Theme From "Jaws")*" - John Williams






36.) - "*Do It Any Way You Wanna*" - People's Choice






37.) - "*You're All I Need To Get By*" - Tony Orlando & Dawn






38.) - "*Your Love*" - Graham Central Station






39.) - "*What A Diff'rence A Day Makes*" - Esther Phillips






40.) - "*Who Loves You?*" - The Four Seasons


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Six by Syd - Personal Recommendations... Six songs worth a spin...

8.) - "Fallin' In Love" - Souther, Hillman, Furay Band

12.) - "That's The Way Of The World" - Earth, Wind & Fire

14.) - "Third Rate Romance" - Amazing Rhythm Aces

16.) - "Dance With Me" - Orleans

25.) - "It Only Takes A Minute" - Tavares

38.) - "Your Love" - Graham Central Station


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I learned the truth at seventeen that love was meant for beauty queens. 

We emigrated to Canada that week. My life changed direction profoundly that week. Who knows what I would have become if we had stayed in England. But I do know I wouldn't be doing what I do now if we remained in England.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lots to like here.

One of my all-time favourites:
"At Seventeen" - Janis Ian

Five other picks:
"Fame" - David Bowie
"Rhinestone Cowboy" - Glen Campbell
"Solitaire" - The Carpenters
"How Sweet It Is (To Be Loved By You) - James Taylor
"Who Loves You?" - The Four Seasons

But several others are on our car MP3 USB stick.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> I learned the truth at seventeen that love was meant for beauty queens.
> 
> We emigrated to Canada that week. My life changed direction profoundly that week. Who knows what I would have become if we had stayed in England. But I do know I wouldn't be doing what I do now if we remained in England.


One of us, eh? - I sincerely hope that you have come to think of Canada as "home" as it can be tremendously difficult to make the transition from being "English" to "Canadian".

- Syd






Link only -


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You can take the boy out of England, but you can't take England out of the boy. I listen to a lot of English music, my favourite bands are English, I watch a lot of English TV. But I've been here a long time now. When I go to England it doesn't feel foreign but it doesn't feel like home.


----------

